# Jobs in Canada



## alucky_india (Jul 9, 2016)

Need help in connecting to people for suitable job opportunities in Canada. I am looking forward towards my Permanent Residence visa any day and want to move to Canada somewhere in Oct-Nov, 2016.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What is your Express Entry CRS score?

Has it been high enough to meet the minimum cut off score and have you been offered an Invitation to Apply to come to Canada?

If you don't have an ITA currently in process with the Government of Canada, it's not likely that you'll get into Canada by October/November of this year. 

Even if your ITA was received in Ottawa tomorrow (Monday), it'll be _up to_ 6 months for the application to be processed - i.e. it'll be early 2017 by the time the application has been processed and your final documents returned to you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

alucky_india said:


> Need help in connecting to people for suitable job opportunities in Canada. I am looking forward towards my Permanent Residence visa any day and want to move to Canada somewhere in Oct-Nov, 2016.


Canada is the second largest country in the world so you cannot speak about jobs in Canada. You have to be more specific with regards to region.


----------



## alucky_india (Jul 9, 2016)

My CRS score is 1000 plus. Have got Ontario provincial nomination. Received an ITA in Jan2016. Submitted my application in Feb 2016 and expecting a passport request for PR stamping any day. 

I am looking for some help in connecting to some kind of placement agents who can market my resume and help me in connecting to the right employer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

alucky_india said:


> I am looking for some help in connecting to some kind of placement agents who can market my resume and help me in connecting to the right employer.



Ever heard of Google?


----------



## alucky_india (Jul 9, 2016)

oops ....I completely missed it.....

Hoping that somebody more sensible will reply....


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think people are being deliberately difficult, but as far as I can see, you don't even give any indication of what kind of job you're looking for - and if you're one of the many folks from India who previously posted about IT jobs or the like, you haven't posted often enough that the regulars here are going to know that's what you're looking for.

You really can't expect anyone to know which of the many online recruiting sites would be most appropriate if you don't at least offer a hint of what you're looking for. So, sadly, Google may indeed be your friend.

Good luck on your move and job search.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

alucky_india said:


> oops ....I completely missed it.....
> 
> Hoping that somebody more sensible will reply....


That was a perfectly sensible reply. You managed to find this forum so use Google to find what you are looking for. All it takes is five seconds of initiative on your part.


----------



## MaryClark (Jul 16, 2016)

I would suggest you to start networking with local recruiters on LinkedIn. They don't have to know you are not in the country yet. You can schedule a Skype meeting or say that you are on vacation and will be in the country soonish.

Also start building your profiles with resume on the website of corporations were you would like to work. This also takes a lot of time and will not work immediately, so you by the time you are here you might have several interviews scheduled.

Another importnat thing that I did is online courses in local university for any major that you need to work on your specialty. When employers see that you have a local education 9even if it is online, you don't have to mention it in the resume by the way), it might be a game changer!

Good luck!

P.S. On Facebook threre are many groups to support local immigrants, including job postings.


----------

